# Pet Insurance query



## sarahjanes1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all!

I wonder is anyone can help with a quick question I have.
There is a website that offers a matching service between dog owners and "borrowers"... for example, I have a dog but Ive become less mobile due to illness so I would like to be matched up with someone in my area that due to time constraints / rental agreement etc cant have their own dog but would like to spend time with a dog.
I was just wondering if anyone knew how this works insurance wise. If I meet up with someone who is interested and we get along etc etc and they then regularly come to take my dog out on walks does is my pet insurance still valid whilst my dog is being cared for by this person? For example, if my dog was injured (accidentally) whilst with this person would my insurance still cover this? 
I know that thirs party insurance is required to cover any damage / injury my dog may cause no matter who is taking care of my dog at the time but Im not sure how this works for my dog being injured whilst in their care?

Any advice much appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't see it being a problem unless the person walking the dog was doing so by way of business (e.g. getting paid for it). After all, if you are the 'official' owner and your husband walks the dog why would an insurance company not pay out?

The legal answer is - check your policy. If it doesn't say that such activities are excluded then they aren't. It's that simple. The policy governs everything in the agreement between you and the company. If the company refused to pay out on the grounds that it wasn't you in charge of the dog at time of accident I would simply take them to the Financial Ombudsman. The majority of such cases come down on the side of the claimant.


----------



## sarahjanes1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, thats really helpful


----------

